# [EVDL] Curtis info request



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've picked up a Curtis controller, p/n 73326G07 and I'd really like to 
find some information on it.
A manual would be great! Connection diagram at least...

-- 
--
John G. Lussmyer mailto:[email protected]
Electric Vehicle Battery Monitoring Systems, http://www.CasaDelGato.com


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That controller was sold by EZGO, but made by curtis. Curtis recommends a
1206MX-4301 as a replacement. That controller however is a 300amp 36v
controller. Your EZGO controller is also a PDS controller. I am guessing it
looks like this exactly 
https://store.nexternal.com/gch/images/100_11392.jpg EZGO PDS Controller 
This means it was originally programmed for a SEPEX motor. Alltrax DCX
series would also be similar. It uses what is called a ITS throttle. Just
take a look at the alltrax DCX manuals as I can't find the one for curtis.
Actually, I just found it and it is here 
http://www.studmonkeyracing.com/forums/pds.pdf 1206MX PDS Manual Plus,
here is another manual in case you need more info. 
http://www.cartworldinc.com/files/PDS_Flow_Charts0001.pdf Another curtis
manual http://www.cartworldinc.com/files/PDS_wiring0001.pdf
http://www.cartworldinc.com/files/PDS_wiring0001.pdf 
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Curtis-info-request-tp25947642p25961510.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> ampaynz1 wrote:
> > That controller was sold by EZGO, but made by curtis. Curtis recommends a
> > 1206MX-4301 as a replacement. That controller however is a 300amp 36v
> > controller. Your EZGO controller is also a PDS controller. I am guessing it
> ...


----------

